# On fillies and frogs....



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Went to the farm last W/E....the baby is growing!
1 day old








And now









She's got such a wooly coat....looks almost like a little burro in some pics.
And what's up with the hair loss on her muzzle and around the eyes? There's a fine golden hair growing in....vet said it's a normal hair loss in foals, but it looks a little 'mangy' to me.
She's learning to like the 'scoop' with her foal feed









Happy family


















Upon coming home, Loocie's BFF made an appearance.









Ohhh, nooo, he' trying to escape!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Fantastic photos!! I'm in awe of the beautiful horse family and the froggy pics are just too cute!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent shots of beautiful horses, Maribeth. And Loocie just kills me watching her BFF.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Loocie really looks worried to lose her BFF. Those horses are just stunning and the filly is growing up so fast.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Forgot one...guess what happened next? :doh:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

The horses are gorgeous! The frog pictures are too funny! And the last picture, is that what I think it is?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is my idea of heaven- fillies and frogs!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love your pics - have i missed out on their names. As for the last pic I'm sure Loocie was very ladylike and walked away (LOL)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't decide if Loocie ate the treats or just rolled in them or maybe (just maybe) did a little of both???????? The joys of horse leavings.
The BFF is too funny. I have a BassettX who buries toads in the mulch. I guess they offend him.
The filly will look a little "mangy" and will probably go through a couple of coat changes over the next year. Not a problem - that's just what they do.
Great pics. The farm looks heavenly.
give Loocie a kiss for me if you've washed her........


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I can't decide if Loocie ate the treats or just rolled in them or maybe (just maybe) did a little of both???????? The joys of horse leavings.
> Oh, my...yes to both:yuck:
> The BFF is too funny. I have a BassettX who buries toads in the mulch. I guess they offend him.
> The filly will look a little "mangy" and will probably go through a couple of coat changes over the next year. Not a problem - that's just what they do.
> ...


She's squeaky clean and kiss has been lavishly applied...!


----------

